

Online retailers call Internet sales tax a 'nightmare' - joshuahedlund
http://money.cnn.com/2013/05/07/smallbusiness/internet-sales-tax/index.html

======
joshuahedlund
> There are maybe 7,500 businesses that would be affected by the law,
> according to a study commissioned by Amazon, which has voiced strong support
> for the bill.

Keeping in mind that Amazon's support for the bill may bias them to
undercount, does that number smell right? What % of online sales come from the
top 7,500? Is that enough businesses to support the middlemen we are assured
will pop up to help handle every state's software / jurisdictions / details on
local tax rates for different types of items and shipping and handling and
everything else?

------
venomsnake
Something I don't get - this seems like interstate commerce - isn't it under
federal regulation and not state?

